#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Wiskundige wonderen in de Quran. Wie kan me helpen???

## Djenna Paradise

Op deze site heb ik gelezen dat er veel wskundige wonderen in de Quran staan.
Zo heb ik gelezen dat:
* Er zijn* 14 verschillende Arabische letters* die samen* 14 verschillende combinaties vormen* die in de Quran voorkomen(zoals A.L.M, in soerah 2 aya 1)in *29 soerah's.*

*Het totaal van de nummers van de 29 soerah's waarin de combinaties voorkomen is samen* 822*.

Ik heb dit opgezocht in de Quran.
En ik kom inderdaad uit op *14 verschillende letters* in *29 Soerahs*. 
Maar ik kan maar* 13 combinaties* vinden.

En ik heb het totaal van alle Soerahs opgeteld en ik kom ook uit op *822*.

Zit er dan in 1 Soerah, 2 verschillende Aya's een lettercombinatie?

Dit heb ik gevonden:

الم
Alif-Laam-Miem
Soerah 2:aya 1 
Soerah 3:aya 1 
Soerah 29: aya 1
Soerah 30: aya 1 
Soerah 31: aya 1
Soerah 32: aya 1

المص
Alif-Laam-Miem-Saad
Soerah 7:aya 1

الر
Alif-Laam-Raa
Soerah 10:aya 1 
Soerah 11:aya 1 
Soerah 12:aya 1
Soerah 14:aya 1
Soerah 15:aya 1

المر
Alif-Laam-Miem-Raa
Soerah 13:aya 1

كهيعص
Kaaf-Haa-Yaa-cAyn-Saad
Soerah 19:aya 1

طه
Taa-Haa
Soerah 20: aya 1

طسم
Taa-Sien-Miem
Soerah 26: aya 1 
Soerah 28: aya 1

طس
Taa-Sien
Soerah 27: aya 1

يس
Yaa-Sien
Soerah 36: aya 1

ص
Saad
Soerah 38:aya 1

حم
Haa-Miem
Soerah 40: aya 1 
Soerah 41: aya 1 
Soerah 42: aya 1 
Soerah 43:aya 1
Soerah 44: aya 1
Soerah 45: aya 1
Soerah 46: aya 1

ق
Qaaf
Soerah 50:aya 1

ن
Noen
Soerah 68:aya 1

----------


## Djenna Paradise

Dit is een link van de post die ik gelezen heb op deze site.

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...-de-quran.html

----------

